# mezza parola



## sarusaru

Ciao!
Sento spesso questa espressione: mezza parola...ma non mi e' molto chiaro il suo concetto.
Qui riporto alcune frasi a caso:

1.“Avevamo una _mezza parola_ con Pradé - rivela l’agente-, poi alla Roma  sono cambiate tante cose e il Napoli ha potuto ingaggiare Santana”. (sta parlando di un giocatore di calcio)

2.Ranieri vedeva ombre dove non c'erano perche' io non ho mai sentito _mezza parola_ di una persona della Roma. Io piu' volte avevo detto di no alla Roma (un'intervista al signore Lippi).

3..Ho speso una _mezza parola con_ un amico e gli ho detto 250 secondo voi sono stato troppo basso?(dopo aver pagato per una spesa)

4....non ascolta _mezza parola_ di quello che dico .

5.Per sabato ho già una _mezza parola con_ un'amica ma domenica va benissimo!

6.Tenne l'amico in _mezza parola_, torno' indietro in fretta, comunico' l'affare al cugino, e gli propose di farlo a mezzo.

Un dizionario online spiega _mezza parola_ come: un breve discorso.
Pero', ad esempio, il caso del numero 5 non mi sembra molto aderente questa spiegazione... mi pare piu' adatto dire _una vaga promessa_...
Voi come paraflasereste se e' possibile mi saprete spiegare anche il contesto nel quale viene usato questa esperessione?
Grazie in anticipo


P.S.correggete per favore se il mio testo non e' corretto!
Le frasi trascritte ho messo semplicemente quelle che ho trovato su web per prime(...e' stato un puro caso se sono susseguite due frasi che parlano di calco...non me ne intendo).


----------



## catrafuse

sarusaru said:


> Ciao!
> Sento spesso questa espressione: mezza parola...ma non mi e' molto chiaro il suo concetto significato.
> Qui riporto alcune frasi a caso:
> 
> 1.“Avevamo una _mezza parola_ con Pradé - rivela l’agente-, poi alla Roma  sono cambiate tante cose e il Napoli ha potuto ingaggiare Santana”. (sta parlando di un giocatore di calcio)
> 
> 2.Ranieri vedeva ombre dove non c'erano perche' io non ho mai sentito _mezza parola_ di una persona della Roma. Io piu' volte avevo detto di no alla Roma (un'intervista al signore Lippi).
> 
> 3..Ho speso una _mezza parola con_ un amico e gli ho detto 250 secondo voi sono stato troppo basso?(dopo aver pagato per una spesa)
> 
> 4....non ascolta _mezza parola_ di quello che dico .
> 
> 5.Per sabato ho già una _mezza parola con_ un'amica ma domenica va benissimo!
> 
> 6.Tenne l'amico in _mezza parola_, torno' indietro in fretta, comunico' l'affare al cugino, e gli propose di farlo a mezzo.
> 
> Un dizionario online spiega _mezza parola_ come: un breve discorso.
> Pero', ad esempio, il caso del numero 5 non mi sembra molto aderente *a *questa spiegazione... mi pare piu' adatto dire _una vaga promessa_...
> Voi come parafrasereste se e' possibile mi sapreste spiegare anche il contesto nel quale viene usato questa espressione?
> Grazie in anticipo
> 
> 
> P.S.correggete per favore se il mio testo non e' corretto!
> Le frasi trascritte ho messo semplicemente le frasi  che ho trovato su web per prime(...e' stato un puro caso se sono susseguite due frasi che parlano di calcio...non me ne intendo).



Ciao Sarusaru, 


Essere in parola con qualcuno,significa avere assunto con qualcuno un impegno verbale: _sono in parola  con quel signore  per l'acquisto della sua casa_.  Quindi "avere una mezza parola" vuol dire avere un'intesa, un accordo parziale.

Ho corretto qualcosa, ma il tuo italiano è ottimo.


----------



## infinite sadness

sarusaru said:


> Ciao!
> Sento spesso questa espressione: mezza parola...ma non mi e' molto chiaro il suo concetto.
> Qui riporto alcune frasi a caso:
> 
> 1.“Avevamo una _mezza parola_ con Pradé - rivela l’agente-, poi alla Roma  sono cambiate tante cose e il Napoli ha potuto ingaggiare Santana”. (sta parlando di un giocatore di calcio)
> 
> 2.Ranieri vedeva ombre dove non c'erano perche' io non ho mai sentito _mezza parola_ di una persona della Roma. Io piu' volte avevo detto di no alla Roma (un'intervista al signore Lippi).
> 
> 3..Ho speso una _mezza parola con_ un amico e gli ho detto 250 secondo voi sono stato troppo basso?(dopo aver pagato per una spesa)
> 
> 4....non ascolta _mezza parola_ di quello che dico .
> 
> 5.Per sabato ho già una _mezza parola con_ un'amica ma domenica va benissimo!
> 
> 6.Tenne l'amico in _mezza parola_, torno' indietro in fretta, comunico' l'affare al cugino, e gli propose di farlo a mezzo.
> 
> Un dizionario online spiega _mezza parola_ come: un breve discorso.
> Pero', ad esempio, il caso del numero 5 non mi sembra molto aderente questa spiegazione... mi pare piu' adatto dire _una vaga promessa_...
> Voi come paraflasereste se e' possibile mi saprete spiegare anche il contesto nel quale viene usato questa esperessione?
> Grazie in anticipo
> 
> 
> P.S.correggete per favore se il mio testo non e' corretto!
> Le frasi trascritte ho messo semplicemente quelle che ho trovato su web per prime(...e' stato un puro caso se sono susseguite due frasi che parlano di calco...non me ne intendo).



1. un mezzo accordo

2. neanche una parola

3. qualche parola

4. nulla

5. un mezzo accordo

6. in sospeso - in attesa


----------



## Necsus

catrafuse said:


> Voi come parafrereste


----------



## catrafuse

Necsus said:


>



Chiedo venia, mi si era "parafresato" il cervello !!!!!!!


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo solo che ci sono espressioni ancora più "bizzarre", come p.e. _mezzo morto_ ... (logicamente parlando, uno o è morto o non lo è )

Secondo le mie esperienze, non si tratta d'una "specialità" italiana, tali espressioni si usano anche in altre lingue.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Mezza parola detta da un da siciliano come risposta da sola vuol anche dire "accordo certo".


----------



## sarusaru

Mah, un "mezzo accordo" e un "accordo certo" fanno una grande differenza!!!
Comunque, grazie ragazzi!(anche per la correzione dell'italiano!)


----------



## mxyzptlk63

sarusaru said:


> Mah, un "mezzo accordo" e un "accordo certo" fanno una grande differenza!!!
> Comunque, grazie ragazzi!(anche per la correzione dell'italiano!)



Hai ragione ma in sicilano non esiste il mezzo accordo. È un popolo che per tradizione mantiene sempre la parola data e quindi, in un contratto verbale, ne basta mezza.


----------



## infinite sadness

L'espressione siciliana "mezza parola" non si riferisce alla conclusione di un contratto o di un accordo. Si tratta di un modo di dire adoperabile in qualunque occasione ed equivalente precisamente all'italiano "a buon intenditor poche parole".


----------



## sarusaru

infinite sadness said:


> L'espressione siciliana "mezza parola" non si riferisce alla conclusione di un contratto o di un accordo. Si tratta di un modo di dire adoperabile in qualunque occasione ed equivalente precisamente all'italiano "a buon intenditor poche parole".



Cioe'?
Cio' significa che si intuisce su un accordo implico senza parlarne?


----------



## mxyzptlk63

infinite sadness said:


> L'espressione siciliana "mezza parola" non si riferisce alla conclusione di un contratto o di un accordo. Si tratta di un modo di dire adoperabile in qualunque occasione ed equivalente precisamente all'italiano "a buon intenditor poche parole".



Beh, effettivamente cosi è più chiaro per uno straniero. Come accordo non bisogna solo pensare all'acquisto di una casa ma qualunque situazione in cui è necessario essere .d'accordo per un qualunque motivo, anche semplicemente per un appuntamento. In tal caso ha lo stesso significato di "a buon intenditor poche parole".


----------



## ws32

mxyzptlk63 said:


> Beh, effettivamente cosi è più chiaro per uno straniero. Come accordo non bisogna solo pensare all'acquisto di una casa ma qualunque situazione in cui è necessario essere .d'accordo per un qualunque motivo, anche semplicemente per un appuntamento. In tal caso ha lo stesso significato di &quot;a buon intenditor poche parole&quot;.



 Mi permetti di fare un esempio,mxyzptlk63,? Perchè ho la sensazione che sarusaru,non abbia completamente capito,chissa che un esempio non sia utile.  





> Pacenzia cumpari Ciccu. Lu fattu è ca Petru è un camerieri ca ha studiatu e vulissi ca li sò cunsigli fussiru accittati a mezza parola.





> Pazienza compare Francesco.Il fatto è che Pietro è un camerire che ha studiato e vorrebbe che solo i suoi consigli fossero accettati senza discussione.


  Comunque in generale,non solo il siciliano, ma anche gli altri dialetti italiani,fanno un uso accentuato di metafore.Non so se tecnicamente posso chiamarle metafore ...comunque.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Ci ho ripensato un po' e credo che si tratti di due contesti diversi. 1) Nel caso di "A buon intenditor, poche parole" questo modo di dire viene pronunciato dal parlante principale al termine di un discorso, di una raccomandazione, di un ordine. Chi ascolta può anche non dire niente. 2) Nel caso che citavo io invece "mezza parola" è la risposta data da chi ascolta come conferma del fatto che ha capito ed accettato quanto detto. In questo caso è sinonimo di "Ti do la mia parola d'onore." 3) Non escludo esistano altri casi come quello proposto da ws32, che ringrazio.


----------



## sarusaru

Grazie, in effetti non mi era molto chiaro il significato di "a buon intenditor poche parole".
Ma grazie a WordReference.com...e a voi sono riuscita a comprenderlo abbastanza (anche come viene usata questa espressione).

"a buon intenditor poche parole" nel thread Italian-English
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=903701


----------



## ws32

Hai ragione,mxyzptlk63,il problema è che senza contesto protrebbero significare tutto o significare niente ( a porporisto si chiamano metafore=?).Un' altro che mi viene in mente (lo italianizzo altrimenti) è Piove e Non piove.Che senza contesto potrebbe significare un po' di tutto.


----------

